# When I say jump.. you say how high!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

:laugh: Isn't he cute doing his little goatie dance. :slapfloor: This little guy is a character. When I took this picture he was perched up on the wall.. looking into the window trying to figure out how to get in the house... which he figured out shortly thereafter! :help:


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Handsome fellow!!! I really like those eyes.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you. He's a spoiled one! LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, what an adorable little guy!


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh my Gosh hes soooo cute hlala:  hlala: 
the eyes on him are to die for!!... (by the way...did he make it in the window :scratch: :shades: )


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Lizzy_18 said:


> Oh my Gosh hes soooo cute hlala:  hlala:
> the eyes on him are to die for!!... (by the way...did he make it in the window :scratch: :shades: )


No, LOL My daughter opened the door and he and his sister ran right in. :slapfloor:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

That brown is incredible, plus he looks sooo soft! :thumb: on the action shot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...so cute... :greengrin: :laugh:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

He has some attitude!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

That is too cute,, and both look to be spoiled ,, as they should be.  How old are they now??


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

jberter said:


> That is too cute,, and both look to be spoiled ,, as they should be.  How old are they now??


They are 3 weeks and 2 days old now.  Still pretty tiny for 3 weeks old but I guess they will be a little behind for a bit since they were preemies.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute :greengrin: I LOVE the colors,very pretty


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Handsome lil rascal! Nice dance form, too. :wink: His sister is so cute!  

Deb Mc


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice kids there. They are too cute. Spock likes to stand on the back legs more so when the bottle is over him. Stands straight up. LOL


----------

